# Sram Ride



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Is the SRAM mtnbike ride still happening at Bullfrog this Thanksgiving and if so when and what time. Thanks....:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Wow!*

I've been out of Chicago going on 4 years but I remember going that ride with some SRAM friends every year. Glad to hear people are still doing it!


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Is It Because This Is The Roadbike Site That No One Is Replying?


----------

